# ATTN: Texas--truck, trailer, horse stolen



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Just after noon Friday a Conroe woman stopped at Tractor Supply in Porter to purchase feed. She parked her Ford F-250 along with a horse trailer and her horse along the side of the parking lot and locked the truck.
Returning not long after she discovered her horse, truck and trailer were gone.
Montgomery County Precinct 4 Constables responded to the scene and at this time are looking at video of the area.
A green Ford Taurus four door passenger car is seen rolling through the parking lot along with another pickup that they feel was involved. The vehicle entered the parking lot a short time after the truck pulling the horse trailer. After driving around the two occupants got out in the parking lot. The Ford then drove up in front of the 2006 Ford truck. The passenger exited and walked back to the truck and trailer and within minutes they were gone driving southbound on the freeway feeder.
Deputies have worked into the night retrieving security tapes from several businesses and are now attempting to enhance the video to retrieve a license number and better description on the two that exited the vehicle.
The truck is a 2006 Ford F-250 lifted 4×4 which is white in color. There were black scrape marks on the drivers side door about mid-window. The tailgate had several dents.
The license number displayed is BP75282.
The trailer is a 2010 S&H 2 horse slant with a front tack compartment and is white. There is a Texas flag decal on the rear. 
The trailer license number is DYZH70.
The most notable markings on this paint horse is the blaze on her face and her 4 stockings. 
If anyone spots this vehicle contact Montgomery County Precinct 4 Constables Office or the Montgomery County Sheriff's Office.

Pictures included in the article:

http://main.montgomerycountypolicereporter.com/?p=61123


----------

